# Advice from 1949



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Is this what you do?


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

yeah right! who cares about the housework and being neatly put together!


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

And they say feminism didn't get us anywhere!


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

WOW! We've come a long way - thank goodness.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

I love these old precious words! It reminds me of what my mother and grandmother lived through! I have some books that are very old, that tell a woman how to be the "perfect wife". I enjoy getting them out when I need a good laugh


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

H3ll NO!


----------



## jemadu (Nov 9, 2013)

I love it. I have a 'Mrs Beeton's oookbook from the mid 1860's. It is full of wonderful things like how to hire servants, how to fold linen serviettes into the shape of swans, how to blacken a stove, how to make a cake using 1 dozen eggs and pounds of butter! We have come a long way, but still have some way to go!


----------



## KnuttyPerson (Feb 10, 2014)

its time to give this kind of advice to the male species


----------



## CuriousKitty (Dec 19, 2013)

joanmary1 said:


> Is this what you do?


Can we find a happy medium - I'm all for dressing (or not!) however you want in your own home - but, will some of these that regularly dress in jammies, slippers, ill fitting tops, or just slovenly (I'm not talking sick or emergency or pharmacy - that usually can't be helped) please have a little pride - others have to look at them!


----------



## mgrsis01 (Nov 7, 2011)

Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha,Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha,Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha,Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha,Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha,Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha,Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha,Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha...............................................................


----------



## sheila kay (Jan 2, 2013)

as if!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sheila


----------



## Ladishaw (Feb 26, 2014)

You mean to tell me I've been doing it wrong?!! :shock:


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Really??????


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

I've always thought I look "neatly put together" no matter what I wear.

P.S. What is French chalk?


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

:lol: :lol: I don't think my mother ever adhered to any of those rules except maybe her lipstick.


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

chickkie said:


> yeah right! who cares about the housework and being neatly put together!


I'd rather have my quilt neatly put together.

Elle


----------



## susanjoy (Aug 13, 2013)

The bit about being in the right frame of mind makes sense - have you ever tried using a sewing machine when you were not in the mood for sewing? It's as if the machine knows and rebels! Tangled threads, wrong tension, tight stitches, needle unthreading...


----------



## CuriousKitty (Dec 19, 2013)

susanjoy said:


> The bit about being in the right frame of mind makes sense - have you ever tried using a sewing machine when you were not in the mood for sewing? It's as if the machine knows and rebels! Tangled threads, wrong tension, tight stitches, needle unthreading...


And needles through the finger! Yep! I guess we could apply it to many things we do!


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

susanjoy said:


> The bit about being in the right frame of mind makes sense - have you ever tried using a sewing machine when you were not in the mood for sewing? It's as if the machine knows and rebels! Tangled threads, wrong tension, tight stitches, needle unthreading...


My machine does that even when I am in the right frame of mind.


----------



## mgayles (Mar 8, 2013)

You're talking about my Grandma. She was a young widow with 3 children who worked as a sales clerk in a department store. She owned her own home, kept it spotless, sewed all their clothes, knitted, crocheted and was the best cook for miles around. She always had her lipstick on with never a hair out of place. I don't know how she did it!


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

Well it's true that if you have something on your mind it's nearly impossible to relax and enjoy what you want to do until it's addressed. Now excuse me, I gotta go grab my lipstick...


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Okay, so now you all know the secret I have been hiding from all of you. I have said that I do not sew, right? This post is why. Who cares if the dishes are done and the floors are vacuumed or the house is tidy or I am "put together"? I am usually here alone and the the prospect of company coming is like "Who cares? I pay for this house, and if you come to visit me, throw the yarn in the other chair and have a seat, watch out for the needles. But if you came to visit my house, here is the door and it swings out just like it swings in!"


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Yeah, Sure. 
I don't get that fussy about getting dinner on, let alone sewing. Sheesh


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

CuriousKitty said:


> Can we find a happy medium - I'm all for dressing (or not!) however you want in your own home - but, will some of these that regularly dress in jammies, slippers, ill fitting tops, or just slovenly (I'm not talking sick or emergency or pharmacy - that usually can't be helped) please have a little pride - others have to look at them!


Lol SORRY! 
I have gained a LOT of weight over the last year, so in lieu of buying all new clothes, I just wear some of my "lounge" wear (seriously, it all looks like normal clothes) with some of DH's tshirts when I have to run to the store. I do make sure my teeth and hair are always brushed, though, and I have a bra on.


----------



## CuriousKitty (Dec 19, 2013)

Xay-Zays.auntie said:


> Lol SORRY!
> I have gained a LOT of weight over the last year, so in lieu of buying all new clothes, I just wear some of my "lounge" wear (seriously, it all looks like normal clothes) with some of DH's tshirts when I have to run to the store. I do make sure my teeth and hair are always brushed, though, and I have a bra on.


I didn't mean to sound critical or offensive (I was truly hoping not to)! I highly doubt you fit the category! It just seems to be epidemic (especially some younger) think 'whatever' is absolutely acceptable any more...and they don't bother with their hair or teeth, either!  he,he! So, please don't take offense! Casual's one thing...slovenly another...(I hope I didn't dig myself in deeper here...Sorry! :roll: )


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

CuriousKitty said:


> I didn't mean to sound critical or offensive (I was truly hoping not to)! I highly doubt you fit the category! It just seems to be epidemic (especially some younger) think 'whatever' is absolutely acceptable any more...and they don't bother with their hair or teeth, either!  he,he! So, please don't take offense! Casual's one thing...slovenly another...(I hope I didn't dig myself in deeper here...Sorry! :roll: )


I didn't take offense, I've said the same myself.. until I caught me doing it! And tbh, I don't like seeing people in their cute little _____ print fleece pajamas in stores, either.. Now I have to tell on my daughter: She had to have her wisdom teeth removed the other day, and the pre-op instructions are to dress comfortably... well, you guessed it! She wore her blue monkey face pajamas! The dr liked them, though - go figure


----------



## CuriousKitty (Dec 19, 2013)

Xay-Zays.auntie said:


> I didn't take offense, I've said the same myself.. until I caught me doing it! And tbh, I don't like seeing people in their cute little _____ print fleece pajamas in stores, either.. Now I have to tell on my daughter: She had to have her wisdom teeth removed the other day, and the pre-op instructions are to dress comfortably... well, you guessed it! She wore her blue monkey face pajamas! The dr liked them, though - go figure


That doesn't count! And they do appreciate wild or whimsical comfies! Naw, you know what I mean, a lot of them have more body parts hanging out than we'd prefer seeing, just look downright sloppy. What's sad is they look like they don't care. There's a different look if you 'have' to dress that way. I bet her PJ's are cute!


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

CuriousKitty said:


> That doesn't count! And they do appreciate wild or whimsical comfies! Naw, you know what I mean, a lot of them have more body parts hanging out than we'd prefer seeing, just look downright sloppy. What's sad is they look like they don't care. There's a different look if you 'have' to dress that way. I bet her PJ's are cute!


OH, I get it! Some people need just a single ounce of self esteem. And yep, they're adorable!


----------



## CuriousKitty (Dec 19, 2013)

Xay-Zays.auntie said:


> OH, I get it! Some people need just a single ounce of self esteem. And yep, they're adorable!


Those are a hoot! Thank you! Both cuties! Really sweet photo! Thank you!


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

CuriousKitty said:


> Those are a hoot! Thank you! Both cuties! Really sweet photo! Thank you!


Thank you!


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

mgrsis01 said:


> Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha,Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha,Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha,Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha,Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha,Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha,Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha,Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha...............................................................


and I may add ha ha ha ha ha...really...like I needed lipstick and my hair done when I was sewing patches on manure stained (but freshly washed) farm work clothes!!!! hahahahaha =)


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

mgayles said:


> You're talking about my Grandma. She was a young widow with 3 children who worked as a sales clerk in a department store. She owned her own home, kept it spotless, sewed all their clothes, knitted, crocheted and was the best cook for miles around. She always had her lipstick on with never a hair out of place. I don't know how she did it!


The hair never out of place...that mystery was solved when I found my mother's French Formula in the brown labeled can and my ex sister in law's can of Aqua Net in the purple can. I swear those two products are responsible for their own ozone layer holes and they could compete with Gorilla Glue for holding things in place!! =)


----------



## CuriousKitty (Dec 19, 2013)

Ms. Tess said:


> The hair never out of place...that mystery was solved when I found my mother's French Formula in the brown labeled can and my ex sister in law's can of Aqua Net in the purple can. I swear those two products are responsible for their own ozone layer holes and they could compete with Gorilla Glue for holding things in place!! =)


And for those ladies that went to the salon, we used lacquer (yep!) that we had in tanks under the stations! It was no surprize it would last all week!


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

lmao Yep and good luck trying to get that out of your hair at the end of the week!! hahaha


----------



## Cocoa (Jul 23, 2012)

Too funny. However, if my mother were here today she would agree with every word.


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

sewing must come before housework :lol:


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

CuriousKitty said:


> And for those ladies that went to the salon, we used lacquer (yep!) that we had in tanks under the stations! It was no surprize it would last all week!


Oh! Another hairdresser!


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Very funny, I don't even put on lipstick when I go places let alone sewing and I never feel guilty if the bed is not made !!!!


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Is this what you do?


That went down the drain just like the order of love,marriage, and then a baby carriage. Now it's just the opposite. Have babies, live together, and MAYBE, just MAYBE, they get married when the kids are old enough to be in the wedding party.


----------



## kayortiz (Aug 12, 2013)

when i was much younger i was taught in school that i was suppose to get up before everyone else, fix my hair, put on my makeup and pearls to prepare my husband breakfast. at night the kids should be feed before he gets home and i refresh myself for dinner with him. there was a whole list of things i was to do to make his life easier. RIGHT i was a single mom and worked to support his kids because the deadbeat didn't pay child support. guess my pearls weren't right. over the years i learned housework waits for everyone and a long as you don't name the dust bunnies it's ok


----------



## apette (Mar 15, 2012)

OMG...I sew at home for a living and many. many days have "gone to work" in my sewing room wearing my pj's. Perhaps next time I'll add a string of pearls. Too funny.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

I am a feminist, grew up with Gloria Steinem as a role model, having been a single mom and fighting my way up the career ladder in field dominated by men. However, I always make my bed every day. It is psychological. To me it means that one day has ended and a new fresh one has started. It makes me feel that all things are possible. As far as lipstick goes, I am not a slave to it, but believe me it makes me look better. And when I look better, I feel better, and when I feel better my knitting is better ---- just kidding! However, studies have been done with women in hospitals and putting on lipstick helps the healing process.

To each his own. What works for one person may not work for another. I enjoy reading these old pearls of wisdom. One of my favorites is a book "Live Alone and Like It". It was very dated, yet there was a lot of inspiration in it.


----------



## Coral McRae (Jul 23, 2013)

Written by a man?

Sigh!!


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

jeannietta said:


> I am a feminist, grew up with Gloria Steinem as a role model, having been a single mom and fighting my way up the career ladder in field dominated by men. However, I always make my bed every day. It is psychological. To me it means that one day has ended and a new fresh one has started. It makes me feel that all things are possible. As far as lipstick goes, I am not a slave to it, but believe me it makes me look better. And when I look better, I feel better, and when I feel better my knitting is better ---- just kidding! However, studies have been done with women in hospitals and putting on lipstick helps the healing process.


This is very true. For me feminism isn't a case of burning your bra and flipping off all men, it was more about equal work for equal pay and we all know that there is most definitely a glass ceiling to shatter. My mother was always 'pulled together' and she had impeccable style. But she also owned her own business and succeeded far beyond anyone's expectations. As a teen , I felt that all she ever did was criticize me but I had absorbed her advice and as I got older, I applied it and in turn passed the same advice on to my daughter. She told me that one should never reveal everything about oneself. You do not need bags of money or heaps of clothing to look stylish. The one thing that resonated the most is the tone of your voice - keep it low, keep your wits about you - don't carry on like a fish wife in public , it's degrading. Lol lots more -


----------



## CALLI (Jun 23, 2013)

Good day ladies, to those who scoff at the advice given, it actually makes a lot of sense.
My mother was a headmistress whose primary subject was needlecraft, she taught me to sew on a manual Singer sewing machine from the age of 4! The first thing I made on it was an apron made from a piece of pink chiffon of all things!
I just pulled off my bookshelf my mother's Singer sewing book, published by Picken, circa 1954. First edition May 1949.
I found on page 3 an expanded version of the above paragraph in which it states, 
quote: "Looking attractive is a very important part of sewing, because if you are making something for yourself, you will try it on at intervals in front of your mirror, and you can hope for better results if you look your best" unquote. and "sprucing up" before sewing renders the task more enjoyable rather than being concerned about other chores undone.
I never start on my sewing (or knitting) projects until the kitchen is tidy and dishes put away. Call me a neat freak, but it means I can spend more time on the machine.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I think somewhere in my upbringing this was taught to me.. I always have to have the place picked up and myself looking decent in case someone drops in.. I don't go to those extremes but I can't sit and knit or what ever hobby I am doing at the time and be comfortable if I have chores that need done first.. I love the time of day when I can climb into my jammies and just kick back.. knowing no one will come knocking at the door  that is the beauty of having a husband whose job requires him to be up by 3:30am... he goes to bed early... too early I feel.. but I do have several hours of MY time before I crawl off to bed..LOL


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

We were married in 1949. I never saw any advice like this. Maybe I missed the boat? Been married 65 years - so much for that advice.


----------



## Doubledee (May 29, 2013)

What a hoot!

It reflects a more simple, innocent time when most wives did not work out and their main focus was their husband, children, and home. 

When I worked as a teacher for 28 years, I would be more focused and organized in my job if my home was orderly.


----------



## Bleeshea (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

Guess they were much neater back then...


----------



## Irish Kathleen (Feb 6, 2014)

OMG -- check the number of responses already! What great laughs. I gotta' admit though, I still adhere to my mother's admonition that before you do anything else every day, beds and dishes must be done first. . . . that includes going to work, going to school, and especially going to the beach (where she often took us as kids). I feel like I've started the day right that way. I guess mothers' admonitions can die hard. Now to get back into my catastrophically messed up home office!


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

Hey what ever happen to the saying "A messy house is a sign of creativity" When visitors come I just tell them I decorate for Halloween year round as in dust webs and bunnies.


----------



## mamarose22 (Mar 1, 2013)

Sign on a crafter's wall:
"A CLEAN HOUSE IS A SIGN OF A WASTED LIFE"


----------



## Gramma Bunny (Dec 21, 2013)

We were insane in 1949!!!!!!!!!! Of course, I was a child, but I have a good memory. If we waited to do all our chores we would never get to sew anything, if it includes all the make-up and fancy dressing. I know how I do things now.
1. get up and take a shower. I like to smell good. Not for anyone else, just for me.
2. My dishes were done last night before I went to bed. Today, I'll use paper plates and plastic utensils. ie---no garbage or mess.
3.if anyone rings the bell, I'll take out my hearing aid and chose not to hear it. Problem solved.
4. I'm always relaxed and in a great mood to sew, kniot, or crochet. The #&%)*@ housework can wait. 

Please feel free to add to this list. If my husband comes home,
he can hold the yarn so that I can roll it into a ball.


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

That's kind of funny except that I do most of that before I sit down to sew. House is picked up, bed made, hair done, makeup on and dressed, only because I feel better. Then I can sew all day or in to the night. It really is funny to see it written down. No dresses or chalk though.


----------



## shirleyoboe (Feb 21, 2012)

This is so incredible! Think of how our social values and priorities have changed!
It seems that that generation, my Mother's, was SO obsessed with how they appeared to others--what others thought about them and everything they did!
While that still matters to some degree of course, most of us have placed our personal and family goals/passions/needs as a higher priority, don't you think?
Of course, the trick is finding the right balance!


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

Who's putting lippe on hubby? Thank god times arnt like this now.craft comes before anything else.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, I don't want to offend anyone, but I thought it was awful when young women started going out and about (and to school even) with their hair thrown up in a "bun" that looked like they hadn't heard of hairbrushes. Can't say I'm too fond of jammies that are about to fall off either. Loungewear...or sweats are perfectly okay...especially on some of us who are older and a little rounder than we once were. My dear MIL has wonderful sets of "sweatpants" and tops that look very nice. However, bras are highly over-rated (I wear an A or AA so I can get away with it.)


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

Make sense please what do you mean bras are over rated what you mean don't wear one so us larger ladies have there tits hanging down? I'm confused.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Abi_marsden said:


> Make sense please what do you mean bras are over rated what you mean don't wear one so us larger ladies have there tits hanging down? I'm confused.


She meant that she was lucky enough not to need one every day and look fine without it - - not all of us are so fortunate.


----------



## TapestryArtist (Sep 4, 2013)

Hell nooooo................


----------



## Sao (Jan 2, 2013)

jemadu said:


> I love it. I have a 'Mrs Beeton's oookbook from the mid 1860's. It is full of wonderful things like how to hire servants, how to fold linen serviettes into the shape of swans, how to blacken a stove, how to make a cake using 1 dozen eggs and pounds of butter! We have come a long way, but still have some way to go!


I have read a biography about Mrs Beeton.... She did not have a happy life.😞


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Ladies, you have to consider the time this advice was given. This was before TV, dishwashers, computers, ipads. And I think the advice was good considering the time that the words were given. I feel that is what being a housewife is, wife of the house, keeping it in shape. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KnottyMe (Mar 8, 2012)

I just about choked when I got to the lipstick suggestion. ha ha ha. That would be a big no-no, wouldn't it? I mean what if you put your straight pins in your mouth and then in your white fabric. sheesh. We have come a long, long way.


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

How very true.thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

I bought a new sewing machine,about 4 years ago,Used it once.Wish I had enough room to set it up all the time,


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

shirleyoboe said:


> This is so incredible! Think of how our social values and priorities have changed!
> It seems that that generation, my Mother's, was SO obsessed with how they appeared to others--what others thought about them and everything they did!
> While that still matters to some degree of course, most of us have placed our personal and family goals/passions/needs as a higher priority, don't you think?
> Of course, the trick is finding the right balance!


I believe that yours and my values are deeply rooted and haven't changed because we are the older generation who have adhered to those old time values. BUT the younger generation has values that are so different and make their lives a lot harder--as I said before--their sense of commitment is so far off base and because of that , their lives are messed up. They have babies with no commitment whatever to the fathers of these kids and when the fathers leave them, the moms struggle. I see this everyday in my work as a volunteer to help the poor who are struggling. What they are teaching their kids is pathetic. And no matter what excuses others make for these situations are just as pathetic.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Although expressed in the old language, I think this is why I never get to my sewing. Not that I would dream of going to all that trouble for a day indoors sewing, but I NEVER make my sewing a priority. It's like an "I'm not worthy" feeling; there's always something more important, a higher priority, in my mind that I think I should be doing.
Thanks for the hit over the head!


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

LOL I am lucky to go out in my sewing room with a cup of coffee, jammies and barefooted !LOL let alone lipstick, housework ?? uh huh sure !LOL 
Prepare myself mentally? OH heavens !LOL


----------



## Phoebe's Mother (Aug 27, 2012)

Also, I make certain to wear THE GOOD BLING while working here at the house.


----------



## pheonas (Oct 30, 2011)

Of course. I am always neatly put together, and welcome visitors who enjoy my neatly put together appearance.


----------



## Phoebe's Mother (Aug 27, 2012)

pheonas said:


> Of course. I am always neatly put together, and welcome visitors who enjoy my neatly put together appearance.


Thou art AWEsome! ! !


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

I say, if you're in the mood to sew, go for it. The housework will keep. It's not going anywhere and will still be there when you get around to it. Don't ignore a creative urge when you feel it. I am of the opinion that creativity is in our souls and it needs to be nourished and developed more. Besides, it makes us happy. As long as you are happy, you can consider yourself well put together...never mind your hair, what you wear or forgot your lipstick!


----------



## pheonas (Oct 30, 2011)

Phoebe's Mother said:


> Also, I make certain to wear THE GOOD BLING while working here at the house.


Oh dear, then I shall have to unearth my good Bling to further enhance my neatly put together appearance.


----------



## kernan (Oct 12, 2012)

Now I understand why I seem to work harder and enjoy my sewing less.


----------

